# Can Braxton Hicks distress my baby?



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi

My baby is breech, (although my amateur opinion is that it is more transverse as it is all lobsided). When I have a BH my abdomen goes rock hard and is the weirdest shape and I can see what is possibly a little bum sticking out at a really strange angle all lobsided.

My question is can this tightening during BH hurt the baby or squash it in any way if it is transverse?

Many thanks

Ginger


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Postions are always a bit tricky to see.  If your baby was in the transverse position, that would mean that the head was at one side of your tummy, and the bottom at the opposite side.  If your baby is engaged, the bottom can be sitting in the pelvis, and the body leaning towards one side, which makes it look all lopsided, but it is still breech.  The braxton hicks won't have any adverse effect on your baby, as your uterus is doing what it's designed to do with a baby inside.  Babies are a lot tougher than you think.  Think of the really tight squeeze they have travelling down the birth canal, it's all normal.

Good Luck!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

